# Weed B Gon Max



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

NO WAY at our house. I am a fanatic when it comes to chemicals around the puppers. ESPECIALLY since, like you said, they may graze or roll or even walk on the treated area. Much is absorbed thru their pads. If I were you, I'd be out weed whacking DH's treated area and then bagging what you cut. AND watering the hell out of the area.

Look at www.dirtworks.net for non-toxic ways to handle pests, weeds, and fertilize.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree, no traditional pesticides here. I won't take the chance. dirtwork.com is a good website. We recently started using the organica line of products...we're trying the lawn care system (which is corn based) and the spray to stop insects from eating our flowers and plants.


----------



## guitarman (Oct 19, 2008)

Follow the directions on the label and you should be fine.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I try to use boiling water on weeds where practical....I occasionally use Round-up but not where the dogs tread.


----------

